# good dog food for a toy fox terrier



## airtas (Mar 2, 2008)

I have tried doing some research and I was wondering what dry food is best for my dog.

Is stuff from Petsmart safe/healthy?

I have tried Purina Pro Plan, Science Diet, IAMS Advanced.

What should I avoid and what should I try?


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Check out dog food analysis for a detailed description of the positives and negatives of any dog food you can think of.

dog food advisor is a similar website with much of the same information.


----------



## MountainDogz (Dec 19, 2007)

every dog is different..but I feed my toy fox terrier and toy fox terrier/chihuahua mix Taste of The Wild and Raw food. I have tired several different foods such as Iams, science diet, blue buffalo, natural balance, wellness, Merrick, Frommm and probably several others. They both have done the best on a Prey Model Raw Diet, but I do feed them regular dry Taste of the Wild several times a week when I don't have time to make a raw meal or forgot to thaw something out.
Diffenitly do what Pynzie said and check out that website!


----------



## airtas (Mar 2, 2008)

so I mixed in blue buffalo with the science diet and he won't touch the blue buffalo, is it because it is healthy?


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

When we first got our puppy she was on Purina one for puppies, she was a little reluctant to eat BB but after a couple days started eating it better. I really don't like anything purina (horse feed included) so I actually switched her from PP to BB pretty quick, it didn't upset her and she loves it now. Her favorite is TOTW Pacific stream but the calcium is as high as would go and do switch back and forth between the 2 and I add raw as well. I also feed the other dogs TOTW and BB wilderness (of course puppy gets some of that).


----------



## airtas (Mar 2, 2008)

I went with this


he likes it now

http://www.bluebuffalo.com/products/dogs/lp-adult-small-chick.shtml

I guess purina is like mcdonalds to dogs lol


----------

